# Pet/Dog Shows in Ontario?



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I would love to get our dogs together but my husband and I dont have a car. TO is 3 hours from us. I called about puppy classes in our area the other day. Theres 7 weeks long and $80....my husband says lets do it. I said theres a vet that does them for $50. I dont know what to do. All I know is we have to wait til she is atleast 12-16 weeks old the lady said.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Where are you from again? Maybe if someone is near you, they could come get you! I'm 2 hours from Toronto, and probably 5 hours from you. 

Still haven't found any puppy classes here... this city stinks...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Sarnia...its an hour past London. Hmmm I wish about the comming to get us and stuff but we are quiet ppl dont know anyone around here lol


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Wait for me! Wait for me!

Oh, maybe I should get a dog first lol 

You know, I'm probably like right in the middle of both of you... I'm 2.5 hours from Sarnia and 2 hours and 40 minutes from Peterborough. See??


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, start talkin lady! lol I'd come get you if I didn't already live so far away!

What about a Go Train or something, or do they even go that far... bus? lol

There must be something!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

haha well you're getting a doggy soon, aren't ya? 

Maybe you could somehow get Katiesmommy to Toronto! lol I've only been to Sarnia once and that was to cross into Michigan.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

haha Spring/summer if I can find the right breeder.

Hey, Katie'smommy you could look into Via Rail. They have a really good schedule.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, get one in spring, and next summer, we'll all meet up somewhere. Maybe go to a beach or something? Hopefully I'll still be in Ontario.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes the train is possible but with a dog? I am not sure their rules on that. We will see whats happens.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Yes the train is possible but with a dog? I am not sure their rules on that. We will see whats happens.


I know... I hadn't looked into it at all, just throwing it out there.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

From Viarail.ca



> Pets are not allowed in passenger cars.
> Pets must travel in the baggage car and are considered as checked baggage. This means you cannot take your pet with you on trains where there is no checked baggage service. To find out whether this service is available for the entire length of your journey, view the table on the main baggage page.
> 
> Only cats, dogs and small rodents are accepted. They must be carried in a cage large enough for them to stand.
> ...


I don't think there's a baggage car on a train Sarnia to Toronto lol but hey I guess there have to be other options.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

There might be one! you never know! lol

Is there just the 3 of us Ontario people?


----------



## My Son Samson (Jan 17, 2007)

We are in whitby, but often visiting my parents in Bobcaygeon....not far from peterborough at all and access to the lake. Samson loves to play! Let us know if a play date pans out sometime.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm in Angus, 1 hour north of Toronto, about 1 1/2 hours from Peterborough, 4 hours from Sarnia, and half and hour or so from Whitby lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I think we should all meet up!


Just tell me when and where


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Do you guys have Petsmart in Canada? That is the big meeting place for doggies here in my part of the states.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Do you guys have Petsmart in Canada? That is the big meeting place for doggies here in my part of the states.


You can have private meetings at Petsmart? How does that work? I want to start a meetup group for golden retrievers on Meetup.com, but I have nowhere to meet indoors in the winter.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

There's a couple of PetSmarts but not a whole lot that I'm aware of.

I know my city doesn't have any chain pet stores.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Richmond Hill, 30 minutes from Toronto, if traffic is ok, otherwise more like 50 minutes. Please keep me informed if there is any dog show coming, we'd love to go.
Joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, and guys, some of you I don't see on our map, don't be shy, add your marker here: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/vbgooglemapme.php?do=addelement
Joe


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> You can have private meetings at Petsmart? How does that work? I want to start a meetup group for golden retrievers on Meetup.com, but I have nowhere to meet indoors in the winter.


I did not mean to imply you could have private meetings, but it is a good place to socialize your dog while shopping. There is generally no limit on how much time you can spend in there. 

Our local SPCA offices do rent their space (very cheaply) for training classes and such. I imagine they will rent it for a meetup also, since they welcome the influx of $s.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I did not mean to imply you could have private meetings, but it is a good place to socialize your dog while shopping. There is generally no limit on how much time you can spend in there.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh  I've actually found (to my surprise) that most dogs aren't friendly. I can't tell you how many times we've met up with other doggies while walking or in petstores where the owners had to explain, "He hates other dogs...." The only truly friendly dog we ever met was a goldendoodle in a state park--his tail was wagging at Augie from a mile away.



vrocco1 said:


> Our local SPCA offices do rent their space (very cheaply) for training classes and such. I imagine they will rent it for a meetup also, since they welcome the influx of $s.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh  I've actually found (to my surprise) that most dogs aren't friendly. I can't tell you how many times we've met up with other doggies while walking or in petstores where the owners had to explain, "He hates other dogs...." The only truly friendly dog we ever met was a goldendoodle in a state park--his tail was wagging at Augie from a mile away.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


LOL, I've actually have run into unfriendly goldens a time or two. It's hard to believe, but they are out there.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> LOL, I've actually have run into unfriendly goldens a time or two. It's hard to believe, but they are out there.


It amazes me how many owners just accept their dog's aggression, as if... oh well, he hates other dogs, whatcha gonna do....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Btw. Canadian Dog Shows, Ontario Region, All Shows.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link Joe!

GL84, it looks like there is a show in Peterborough in July running for 4 days.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep. I know about that one already  They have it every year. It's actually in walking distance from my house so I'll be taking Tucker there this summer


----------



## daizeefluff (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi everyone.... Daisy and I live *IN* Toronto and would love to meet everyone =)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I used to live IN Toronto. I spent 3 years living on Front St (Blue Jays Way) in the CityPlace condo's that are built there.

Now I live in Peterborough (hometown) which is an hour and a half away.

I'd also love to meet all the Ontario members, we should definitely have a meet up in the spring.


----------



## mochi's mom (Mar 14, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I used to live IN Toronto. I spent 3 years living on Front St (Blue Jays Way) in the CityPlace condo's that are built there.
> 
> Now I live in Peterborough (hometown) which is an hour and a half away.
> 
> I'd also love to meet all the Ontario members, we should definitely have a meet up in the spring.


Oh wow!!! I live just next to the Cityplace condos, I'm on Wellington and Bathurst! This is a small world  
By the way, I'm a new member! I have a 19 month old Golden Mochi!

Stephanie


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh yeah! I know where you live! haha (well kinda 

Feel free to come join us as all are Goldens and us gather for a BBQ in Hamilton if you can make it


----------

